# Concrete Porch



## booyahfishing (Jul 8, 2008)

Possibly looking to do a slab concrete porch for the backyard. Any on here do that? Just looking to get cost estimated for square footage and such... rough size of patio would be 12x12. Any info would be appreciated. ALso, if the price would be right, might be interested in how much it would cost for a wooden porch, but that is probably out of my price range.

Please pm me with info.


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

Check with Drew Dennis at Omega Construction. He is on the forum quite regular.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

If you do a block or brick frame with sand in itand poured concrete on top, make sure they put a moisture barrier over the sand / under the concrete. If not your porch will sweat alot and be slippery and cause mold mildew on surface. also no deck coatings will last because of moisture poping off the coating!!!


----------



## msagro1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Can come out and give you an esimate. My F-N-L has 40+ years in the concrete biz. Need to take a look at the site where you want it poured as far as sub floor, grading, form set up, etc. Let me know if you are interested.


----------

